# Babysitting rates in Abu Dhabi



## mcf302

Hello,
I am a 20 year old student who is starting to babysit for a family and I am not sure what to charge. I am from NYC and I made $15-18/hr generally (never less but sometimes more). I have 5+ years babysitting, as well as 3 years experience as a camp counselor and I have 2 years experience babysitting babies/infants from 2months-2years. The family I am working for has a 6month old baby.
I am thinking of charging 50dhs/hr. Too much? Too little? What do you think?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## justlooking

I've only been here a couple of months, so minimal experience, but here it is:

I had one lady from the Philipines. She charged 20dhs but I paid her taxi both ways and it was quite expensive. One 6 year old kid.

We also had a teenaged American girl babysit for us. She charged 25 dhs for two kids (we had one visiting). 

I think 50 dhs is high for around here, but if you're a fantastic babysitter, and the family can afford it, why not? We're from NYC too by the way.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Depends on what the person is willing to pay. Throw your figure out there and if they are ok with it, they will pay it. If not, then you will haggle it out and come to a mutual agreement.


----------

